# DRI /monarch class action suit?



## TUGBrian (Jan 8, 2016)

first ive seen of this(I think), but it appears DRI is attempting to have the case dismissed

http://www.courthousenews.com/2016/01/07/timeshare-giant-wants-class-action-dumped.htm


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 8, 2016)

Thanks for sharing this information.


----------



## VegasBella (Jan 8, 2016)

The description sounds like the suit hasn't got merit.


----------



## Michael1991 (Jan 8, 2016)

VegasBella said:


> The description sounds like the suit hasn't got merit.



Why do think it has no merit? If the plaintiff has the witnesses suggested, I should think the claim is prima facie. 

Ferraro argued while the purchases may have been facilitated by different salespeople at different companies, the contracts entered into by the plaintiffs were the same and their whistleblowers could attest to the deliberate ways Diamond swindled the timeshare owners out of money.
     "There is a scheme that exists within Diamond to defraud people," Ferraro's attorney Veronica Aguilar said.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 8, 2016)

The suit could have merit for it's plaintiff.  I would be surprised if it survives as a Class Action.


----------



## VegasBella (Jan 9, 2016)

Michael1991 said:


> Why do think it has no merit? If the plaintiff has the witnesses suggested, I should think the claim is prima facie.



The claims are that the sales people TOLD them one thing and then it turned out to be untrue. They are NOT claiming that the written contracts say things that are untrue.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 15, 2016)

VegasBella said:


> The description sounds like the suit hasn't got merit.





Michael1991 said:


> Why do think it has no merit? If the plaintiff has the witnesses suggested, I should think the claim is prima facie.
> 
> Ferraro argued while the purchases may have been facilitated by different salespeople at different companies, the contracts entered into by the plaintiffs were the same and their whistleblowers could attest to the deliberate ways Diamond swindled the timeshare owners out of money.
> "There is a scheme that exists within Diamond to defraud people," Ferraro's attorney Veronica Aguilar said.



The original sales of the TS were from different companies  BUT the key thing is that after DRI takes over a different TS company, all of DRI's  salespeople say the same thing " *unless you upgrade you'll find that your current ownership will not be able to access the resorts you want*" What they don't say is that you will be able to access all the resorts you could access before DRI took over just not the other DRI resorts.

One of the other claims is that *the owners find after "upgrading" that their TS ownership has no value* even though they paid lots of $$$ to "upgrade"   The truth of this is that all of the TS resort systems  which DRI has bought out  have little to no value.  AND the upgraded ownership has little to no value either.


----------



## Michael1991 (Jan 16, 2016)

WhoCares? said:


> Value to whom? As a DRI owner, my DRI interests have great value to me. Whether or not they have value to anyone else is immaterial unless I'm trying to get rid of them.




Bill is obviously referring to market value. It is well known that personal utility, one's subjective valuation of something, is different than the market value of that thing.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 16, 2016)

Michael1991 said:


> Bill is obviously referring to market value. It is well known that personal utility, one's subjective valuation of something, is different than the market value of that thing.



YES  That is exactly what I meant.  the ownerships in these resorts have no resale value.


----------



## VegasBella (Jan 16, 2016)

Bill4728 said:


> The original sales of the TS were from different companies  BUT the key thing is that after DRI takes over a different TS company, all of DRI's  salespeople say the same thing " *unless you upgrade you'll find that your current ownership will not be able to access the resorts you want*" What they don't say is that you will be able to access all the resorts you could access before DRI took over just not the other DRI resorts.
> 
> One of the other claims is that *the owners find after "upgrading" that their TS ownership has no value* even though they paid lots of $$$ to "upgrade"   The truth of this is that all of the TS resort systems  which DRI has bought out  have little to no value.  AND the upgraded ownership has little to no value either.



And you think that's worth suing over? 

IMO, the Owners didn't do due diligence before buying. They just listened to sales pitches, didn't ask enough questions, didn't do any research online, assumed their ownerships had value, etc etc etc. That's like going to a car sales lot and believing every word the sales people say as gospel truth and buying a new car and then getting mad that the car sales people didn't suggest that you test drive other cars or visit other lots or look online to read about safety and value etc of cars. 

As an aside, I bought a very small car once. After I test drove it I made a comment about how small it was. The sales person, a very big (in both directions) man said it looked smaller than it was and it was very comfortable. So I made him get in and show me. He was so uncomfortable. It was so funny to me. I was just being mean at that point because I had already done my research and this was THE car I was going to buy. I get a kick out of making sales people walk the talk.


----------

